# MUDDERS chime in



## sinz (Sep 3, 2012)

so the first picture with the honda getting winched out got stuck in this little hole and got stuck 

i tried with my prairie with 28 silver backs and couldnt get up it i just kept digging and digging and got it deep as hell . over waste in the ruts  


then the picture with the honda stuck in this mudd VERY sticky and even with my silverbacks i cant pull through the stuff its bottomless it seems,cant find hard parked and u just keep sinking and sinking . 

HOW do u guys get through this stuff. im SRA 2 inch lift 28 silver backs . 

it took us over a hour to get that honda unstuck from the pit my winch was working good but had to put a rope and pull it out with the atv because the winch was killing my battery 


little input would be appreacited im sure there some mudders on here
**** was nasty sticky and u SINK


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

lots of throttle..lol


----------



## cookgio (May 1, 2012)

Sounds like muskeg thats is nasty stinky chit outlaws paddle right through it the backs just dig down.


----------



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

Looks like some bad stuff, wish I could give it a try


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

I'D HIT IT!!


----------



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

adam6604 said:


> lots of throttle..lol


X2 lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Outlaws FTW! Backs just dig... dont want them in swampy situations like that, you'll never get anywhere.


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> Outlaws FTW! Backs just dig... dont want them in swampy situations like that, you'll never get anywhere.


X200 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## talleyman01 (Jul 13, 2011)

also maybe get yourself a snatch block to keep in your bag remember it doubles the pulling power!!


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

I ha've a hole like that behind my house, outlaws and lots of throttle gets you through it. Lol struggled with my sikverbacks but my laws walk through.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

blue beast said:


> I'D HIT IT!!


x2....... we got a lot of that kind of muck from springs here in pa. 2wd and pin it to the handle bar lol I love that stuff.


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

That looks like like pretty nasty stuff, sometimes you just gotta winch out.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Man get you some laws an let er eat. I have the same setup except with outlaws on my prairie. Sometimes you just gotta drop the hammer. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

You heard it here ....Outlaws!!!


----------



## sinz (Sep 3, 2012)

watching ostacruisers videos and he even says outlaws. im going to look into them 

i went and tried yesterday again and wow what a mess lol . my buddy tried on his foreman on 26 mudlites and got stuck bad winched him out . so i went and tried going thru his tracks and that was a mistake the silver backs Filled up i had no tread couldnt even get the front end to spin there was sooo much resistance on them haha 

one thing i dont like is the SRA i dont have the clearence even with the silverbacks i dont make much further then my buddy on ruts and stuff  

also i heard 27 outlaws over 28s ?

and dam quad was overheating because of mud in the rad  new to the mud thing so got alot to learn its not easy


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

You need to get your self some axle paddles.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^ difference between the 27s and 28s is that the 27s have more open lug spacing and look identical to the old 29.5 laws. The 28s pull just fine, but the lugs are noticably closer together. For your praire I'd recommend the 27s simply because they won't be quite as hard to turn in the muck as a larger tire. My lil bro runs skinny/wide 27 laws under his honda 420 sra and follows my bikes through everything with a little effort.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## sinz (Sep 3, 2012)

brutemike said:


> You need to get your self some axle paddles.


 
never heard of these . looked them up thanks . is there any HOW to make these i talked to a shop i deal with for welding and they want $200 to make one . 

i wish i had the extra money and sell this and get a renegade :saevilw:


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

JP or lilbigtonka on here would probably be the 2 people that could give you the best advice on how to build a good paddle for your bike. 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Radiator relocate would keep her cool in the mud. It's cheap to do if you make it yourself. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## sinz (Sep 3, 2012)

honestly would it be better to just take the winch off and put the mud lites on it and try to sell the atv  should be able to get $4000 for it and save the money and try to get a renegadex $7500-$8000 . im dissapointed thing gets stuck way to easy , with with the new tires because of the GC i only get a little farther then my buddy in the 500 rubicon ,


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

well IRS would make a huge difference, unless you put axle paddles i personally would do that, the gade's dont have a ton of clearance either though.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

sinz said:


> honestly would it be better to just take the winch off and put the mud lites on it and try to sell the atv should be able to get $4000 for it and save the money and try to get a renegadex $7500-$8000 . im dissapointed thing gets stuck way to easy , with with the new tires because of the GC i only get a little farther then my buddy in the 500 rubicon ,


You could but like I said I run the same setup minus the tires. I run outlaws and mine is a goat. I honestly never get stuck unless there's no bottom. With my rears being wides (12.50) I can go anywhere without the sra being a problem. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------

